# Ltb TFO Axiom 8wt



## Kalebcs (Nov 19, 2014)

Looking for my first big boy rod. I'm put out with my old BP slow 9wt. I will be using it for reds here in the bay and 4-5 times a year down PINS. I really like the feel of the Axiom 8wt over the BVK or Mangrove, but have yet to cast a TICRX. If anyone has a used one they are willing to let go of I would gladly take it off your hands. Also, other suggestion will be well contemplated and appreciated. Most likely going to pair it with one of the 3 reels I like: Sage 4280, Orvis Hydros, or Lamson Guru. Thanks for the help y'all!


----------



## Joe T (Dec 13, 2012)

you can find them on ebay i picked up a 7wt axiom for 150 a few months back which makes 3 axiom's for me really love this rod plus the ticr if you can find one are really nice also.


----------



## Highland Yak'er (Apr 14, 2014)

i you are interested in casting a TICRX i have on in pearland and work btwy/45 south


----------



## Kalebcs (Nov 19, 2014)

Cool highlander! I live in Brazoria, but work takes me up that way quite often. If I get a chance before I find an Axiom I will take you up on that. Thanks! What reel did you put on it?


----------

